# Squirrel Dog Starting Pen



## tHUNDER RUN (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm looking for a pen somewhere pretty close to troup co. if you have one or know someone who does let me know.thanks


----------



## bad mojo (Jun 30, 2012)

al medcalf in barnesville ga has a pen


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 30, 2012)

Id like to build one at my house but Dern wire is high!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Jun 30, 2012)

Billy Laster has one and he will do a good job with your dog.  I know he is on here, but I'm not sure about his handle.


----------



## Chuck Terry (Jun 30, 2012)

Did not know there was such a thing!  You just need to tie the dog out in my backyard for a couple of days.  As soon as you cut it loose, it well begin treeing on its own.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jun 30, 2012)

Several years ago I drove over to Selma and looked at a training device it looked good and worked.  It was made with hardware cloth and was rolled froming tubes in a reversed Z formation.  The first was on the ground about 20 ft. long.  Then a vertical door and tube up into a tree about 10 ft high to another door.  Then there was the top run that ran from the first tree over to another tree about 30 ft. away.  The way it worked was a squirrel was placed in the ground tube and the dog was allowed to run the squirrel in the gound tube.  When the dog run the squirrel on sight the door to the tree was opened allowing the dog to tree the squirrel.  Finally the top door was opened and the dog followed the squirrel from one tree to the other.


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Jun 30, 2012)

Do you know how to get in touch with Al Medcalf


----------



## state159 (Jun 30, 2012)

tHUNDER RUN said:


> Do you know how to get in touch with Al Medcalf




Al is on this site and his handle is the same as his name, Al Medcalf.


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jun 30, 2012)

Al  Medcalf's number...678-572-0723...he has  a good pen with plenty of sqs.


----------



## tHUNDER RUN (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Corey (Jul 2, 2012)

Just had a idea, when I was training SD it would see it on the 
ground but once they got in the tree it was over. What if that 
wire tub you were talking about was open on the bottom and 
closed at the top. About half way up you put a feeder. The 
dog see's it go in and the squirrel does not have a way to 
get out of the top and it can tree as long as you let it?


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jul 2, 2012)

Cory a training tube  is made out of wire and it goes from the ground  up a tree and across to another tree,,Mine is rigged with sliding gates so I can make the sq go up a tree 15 foot or  acros to another tree...Pups on the tube for the first time usually has to see the sq running back and forth on the ground level first and then they learn to follow the sq up the tree..This is a training   tool and can  ruin a pup if you use it too much..it will make the sq tree by sight only...3 or4 times is usually enough to put a pup on it....It is  used to getting a pup looking up and treeing by sight.....


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Jul 3, 2012)

Highly recommend Mr. Billy.  Good man and knows his tree dogs.


----------

